# WHATS THE GOING RATE?



## whit~foto (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a few questions.  If anyone has helpful imformation on these questions it would be much appreciated.  THANKS!

*What is the going rate to outsource your wedding images to be post-processed?*

*What's the going rate for second shooters?*

*What's the going rate for non-shooting assistants?*


Thanks!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm going to be a second shooter for a couple weddings this summer, one I'm doing for free and the other they've offered to pay.

I look at it as an opportunity to learn and didn't expect much for compensation. Both of these are an hour or slightly more for me to drive as well.

I think the pay would depend on the experience of the second shooter, in my case I have no experience shooting weddings and the photographer is someone I met selling some equipment.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't think there is much of a 'going rate' for those services.  Each situation is different.


----------



## whit~foto (Feb 9, 2010)

How about post-processing?


----------



## whit~foto (Feb 9, 2010)

Is .22cents per image to cheap for oursourcing editing?  This is my second year in wedding photography.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 9, 2010)

It really depends on how much processing you are talking about.  Is it everything, from RAW processing right to finished images?  Are we talking about simple color & tone adjustment or full out editing like skin treatments and some nip & tuck?  What about album design, special effects, textures etc?  

I was at a seminar last year and it came up that typical post processing is worth about $15 to $25 dollars per hour.  
The point of the discussion was that is was a good idea to out source stuff like that, because if you are doing it, you are only making/paying yourself $25 per hour...and to run a successful business, your time needs to be worth a lot more than that.  
Obviously, you make more money when you are behind the camera or out selling/promoting.  
Although, given the nature of wedding photography, you aren't likely to be shooting a wedding every day, so many wedding photographers do do their own processing.

On that note, I know a photographers who got so busy that he fell hopelessly behind on his processing and finally had to restructure his business and hire someone to process his images.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 9, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> On that note, I know a photographers who got so busy that he fell hopelessly behind on his processing and finally had to restructure his business and hire someone to process his images.



Sounds like a good problem to have :thumbup:


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 9, 2010)

Certainly a good problem to have, better than the alternative anyway.  
It's not always an easy problem to deal with though.  It forces you to take a hard look at where you are going with your photography business.  Do you grow bigger or do you back off to a point where you can handle it yourself?


----------

